# Miguel Torres withdraws from GLORY 17, replaced by Marcus ‘Baiano' Vinicius



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From MMAMania:












> The Miguel Torres kickboxing experiment is over ... before it even began.
> 
> The former World Extreme Cagefighting (WEC) bantamweight champion has withdrawn from his upcoming fight against Shane Oblonsky at the GLORY 17: "Los Angeles" event on June 21 in Inglewood, Calif., according to the promotion, and has been replaced by Brazil's Marcus Vinicius.
> 
> ...


*Yeah you read that right.*

Miguel Torres had signed up to fight for GLORY. The dude missed out on a damn near career-shortening fight. He would've got slaughtered.


----------

